# Salzo Galactica



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

While waiting for paint to arrive from Japan, I thought it was high time to get this beast out and finish her up. I have all the 3D printed parts and resin upgrades that were made available for her now. After watching another build on a FB group I belong to, I decided to get her finished. Lots of detail parts have been added since I last worked on her, but the major mile stone was getting the temporary stand done so I could get her up off the desk.


















More to come...


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

That model is gargantuous!!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes it is, 37 inches of resin!!!!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Wish I could afford her!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't think Mike is making them anymore.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Didn't Moebius base their kit on this one? Thought I read that somewhere on this forum.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Moebius based their kit on the Timeslip Galactica.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The kit went out of production last year. New molds were made and the kit is back with a few upgrades thanks to 308bits.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

More work done. Lots of greeblies added, still more to do. Taking this to a local meet this weekend here in KY, probably spend the day drilling windows and BSing...










































Going to see how well this works on resin. I'll bring a few fresh batteries with me!


----------



## ecs05norway (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow. That thing's gonna be gorgeous when it's done.

I'll admit to being tempted by a small, battery-powered hand drill like that. I've got a dremel and a pin vice, but something with a moderate base speed and battery-power would be useful.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Drilled about 150 windows last night. Still need to dril about 200 more before I can start running fiber. Should have that done tonight.


















This was taken at the local club meeting of the Kentucky Modelers group last Saturday.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Started running the fiber yesterday. Got one half of the gaterhead done in an evening. I'll do the other half tonight. Should have her all fibered up by the weekend. I used Loctite GO2 glue. Neat stuff, it's kind of like a silicone glue, sets in 30 minutes, cures in 24 hours. It dries crystal clear and holds fibers tight.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

How'd you lens the fiber optics?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not going to lens the fibers on this as there are just too many. However, my normal method of lensing fiber is to just hold the fiber close to the flame from a lighter until it mushrooms. That's how I'm doing it on my Bandai Falcon.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Not going to lens the fibers on this as there are just too many. However, my normal method of lensing fiber is to just hold the fiber close to the flame from a lighter until it mushrooms. That's how I'm doing it on my Bandai Falcon.


Doesn't that scorch the model?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Doesn't that scorch the model?


You either run the optic out past the model, lens it, and pull it back. Or you can lens it before you run it through the hole.

I don't know if I'm a fan of lensing or not, as I would think it would slightly increase the diameter of the end of the optic.

So I'm curious, where can you currently get this kit?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah what ClubTepes said about lensing. It has it's place under certain circumstances, I don't do it all the time. It's just another technique that can be utilized in the correct situation.

The kit is made by Mike Salzo. You can find him on FB or on the modeling forums under the name mslz22.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

How do you cut the FO so it doesn't scrunch the end and render it unusable?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just use sprue cutters. Others use small scissors, fingernail clippers, etc. You will never get a perfectly smooth surface to the cut end of the fiber but as long as it's not all jagged, you will be fine with most modeling cutting tools.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

All the fiber work is done. 300+ windows. Both .5mm and .25mm fiber was used. Fibers are all bundled up and trimmed. Not to install the electronics!!


















Bridge with .25mm fiber.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Quick lighting test. Looking good!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking great, this is certainly one beast of a model.

Looking forward to starting mine one day.

Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks rowdylex. You should definately get yours started!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Engine test on the Galactica.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

A few more lighting tests. Starting to look good! Also, a picture on how I did the engine lights.


























Engine lights. Tamiya paint cap, 12 LEDs in total. It has 8 flickering blues and 4 steady whites in the center.










She's almost ready for paint!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Another almost full engine test...


http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/robertcass1/media/Mobile Uploads/0505161902.mp4.html


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice. The engines look spot on.

Just my $0.02 but you might consider a yellowish white led for the windows, to better match the original.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I had considered warm whites, or even straight yellow, in the end I ordered standard whites.....by mistake....


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Walk around test with all the lights and engines a glow!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Humming theme song...

Is that the landing bay chasers on the ground?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes! They will be mounted in the next day or so. I've had the ship running non stop for about two days so far. Nothing has burned out, nothing has overheated or even warmed up at all. It's all powered by a no longer needed 6v 350mah phone charger.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The Anigrand SD antenna on the right will replace the Salzo antenna on the left. The SD also gave up its gun batteries to the Galactica.


















And an engine shot!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

A few shots. Costruction is done. Second shot is flat black for light blocking. Third pic is grey primer. Next up is color coat.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So big it bent a concrete bench!

I kid, I kid, that's beautiful. I often envy the skill of so many here, I think that might look better than the actual filming miniature.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol, old particle board table. The model does weigh 19 pounds though!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Steve H said:


> ...that's beautiful. I often envy the skill of so many here...


Me too! You guys really push the envelope! Steve, I just saw your photos of your models...GAHHH! I about shed a tear. I got wiped completely out in a Florida foreclosure...lost just about EVERYTHING! Became homeless for 6 months or so.

If _I had_ what I saw in those photos...I'd have _killed_ myself. I had a BIG collection, too! Not anything like yours, though. Really impressive, to say nothing of the basement and attic! GAHH!



Steve H said:


> I think that might look better than the actual filming miniature.


No doubt! That is _one beautiful ship!_ :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Radiodugger. Sorry about your bad luck, hopefully everything has turned around for you.

Years ago, I lost about 200 built models in a basement flood. A tree root had grown into a sewer line and flooded by basement with sewage. No saving them and many other things...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

robiwon said:


> Thanks Radiodugger. Sorry about your bad luck, hopefully everything has turned around for you.


Thank you! Yeah, the VA rescued me from the homeless shelter. I'm a Vietnam-era vet. They gave me a pension. I am very comfortable and retired now. Lots of free time. 

Doug


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's good to hear Doug. 


Thank you for your service.........


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Duplicolor white applied. A few more details and then a move to the new base and then to WonderFest!


























Cant wait to start clipping off those fibers!!!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice! That is _one beautiful ship!_ Didn't see this mentioned, what scale is that?

Doug


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think people are calling it 1/1900 scale. It's 37.5 inches long and 19 pounds.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

robiwon said:


> I think people are calling it 1/1900 scale. It's 37.5 inches long and 19 pounds.


Hmmm. 1/1900 scale. I wonder how small the little Vipers would be... Still, that is one impressive ship! Robiwon, I bet you're proud of that! You should be! I've never seen a model that big in person. Is that "studio scale"?

Doug


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Doug.

It is one half Studio Scale. The actual filming miniature is 6 foot. This one is half that.

Vipers and Raiders would be tiny!!!!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

robiwon said:


> Thanks Doug.
> 
> It is one half Studio Scale. The actual filming miniature is 6 foot.


GAHH! 6 feet long! Imagine that on your shelf! Shelf? Ha! Have to build another _room..._

Doug


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

robiwon said:


> Duplicolor white applied. A few more details and then a move to the new base and then to WonderFest!


I get to see this in person Saturday? Cool!!:surprise::surprise:

I *did* see a studio scale version at Wonderfest one year. Well, at least it looked about 6 feet. It was the year the hotel was being remodeled and they moved to another location. The year they had Keir Dullea and Gary Lockwood. :grin2:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry I missed that, I didn't go that year.

Yes, you get to see it in person!:wink2:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Not trying to hijack in any way. Just thought you'd like to see a couple pix. It was 2008.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

No problem, love seeing pictures like this. She is definitely a beauty!!!


----------



## 172GB (Nov 1, 2006)

Is this kit still available? I didn't know it existed, if it's still being produced how do you contact the person and place n order?

Tom


----------

